# Who is going to Redlands?



## TyroneGenade (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,

I got a copy of the plant list by Afri Orchids (Lourens Grobler) of the plants he can bring to Redlands. I am interested in one or two items but can't attend the show. Plants have to be collected and paid for in cash. Is anyone going that would be willing to complete the transaction on my behalf and post me the plants (I am in Iowa)? 

(I will of course pay up-front for the plants because all use orchid people are honest.)

Thanks

P.S. If you didn't get the plant list here is a link to it: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4wpW-ZH76a6d2wzWFBubzNDQ3BiRTRyMkJUZ2I4WXdyNjRR


----------



## naoki (Mar 17, 2017)

Tyrone, are you sure that he isn't going to ship? I had an impression that he would from the conversation I had last year. Asendorfer seems to be the only one who doesn't ship domestically.


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 17, 2017)

Tyrone

I'm going if they will not ship, let me know.

Suzy


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Naoki, I will double check. Thanks, Suzy, for the offer to help.


----------



## Tio Mister (Mar 18, 2017)

He is not shipping . The list mentions that the plants are to be picked up at the festival (Btw it is Redland not Redlands) and that payment is via cash as he will not have credit/Debit card capacity.

That said .... there is a lot of nice stuffffffffff !!!! I placed my order and got a friend to pick up.


----------



## Hien (May 14, 2017)

i just look at the list of vendors for REDLAND , 43 in total , the sheer number of vendors makes me wish I live in Florida , I would be able to buy the orchids I want from these international vendors.


----------



## suzyquec (May 15, 2017)

This is my favorite show and I go every year. Cannot wait for Friday!


----------



## Slipper lover (May 15, 2017)

I am going to Redlands


----------



## Phragper (May 15, 2017)

have been several times. It is amazing Just to see all the varieties will blow you away. The hard part is trying to narrow down your purchases


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2017)

suzyquec said:


> This is my favorite show and I go every year. Cannot wait for Friday!


Yes, please don't forget your compadres!


----------



## Hien (May 15, 2017)

Would anyone who is going to the Redland be able to hit the two Colombian vendors 
Orquideas Del Valle
Orquifollajes Orchid Grower
and check if they bring psychopsis kramerianum for sale at the show and get a plant or two for me . It would be so appreciated .
I have been looking for this plant for many years , before 9/11 when there was the international show in New York city , I bought a psy. krameria from Andreas Niessen , unfortunate i lost that plant , from that time on, I look up all orchid USA vendors on orchidmall, not one of them has it (I wonder why such a beautiful psychopsis and nobody produces it, while the psy. papillo are offered all the times )


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Yes, please don't forget your compadres!


No fear I will not forget!
Suzy


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2017)

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2017)

I sent you a PM
Suzy


Hien said:


> Would anyone who is going to the Redland be able to hit the two Colombian vendors
> Orquideas Del Valle
> Orquifollajes Orchid Grower
> and check if they bring psychopsis kramerianum for sale at the show and get a plant or two for me . It would be so appreciated .
> I have been looking for this plant for many years , before 9/11 when there was the international show in New York city , I bought a psy. krameria from Andreas Niessen , unfortunate i lost that plant , from that time on, I look up all orchid USA vendors on orchidmall, not one of them has it (I wonder why such a beautiful psychopsis and nobody produces it, while the psy. papillo are offered all the times )


----------



## Hien (May 16, 2017)

thanks Suzy, I am praying that she brings this species to the show . and if not hopefully the other Colombia vendor has it


----------



## naoki (May 17, 2017)

Hien, I'm not sure if they will bring it without pre-order, but following vendor had Psychopsis species this year.

Psychosis krameriana seems to be more available.
Mundiflora has it for $25. Ecuagenera at the same price (under Oncidium kramerianum, link)
Orquideas del Valle has it for $22 (link). Colombia Orchid import has it listed for $30 (link)

Orquideas Amazonia has Psychopsis versteegiana for $25.

If they don't have it, Ecuagenera is coming to the US almost every month.


----------



## suzyquec (May 17, 2017)

naoki said:


> Hien, I'm not sure if they will bring it without pre-order, but following vendor had Psychopsis species this year.
> 
> Psychosis krameriana seems to be more available.
> Mundiflora has it for $25. Ecuagenera at the same price (under Oncidium kramerianum, link)
> ...


Thank you for the information as it gives me more vendors to look for Hien's request.

Also Sam Tsui just told me he will be selling from the Popow booth.

Suzy


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2017)

Ahhhhhh...wishing I was there.


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 17, 2017)

> Ahhhhhh...wishing I was there.


me too but it was a $1000 before I would even buy a plant so I am planning on Ecuador later in the year. Ironically the flights cost about the same and the flight to Ecuador stops in Miami oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2017)

Hmmmm, stop trying to tempt me! BTW,can you even bring plants back?


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 18, 2017)

Just 11 but Ivan will bring the rest back at the next US show. I already confirmed that with him and got hotel recommendations oke:


----------



## bigleaf (May 21, 2017)

I had a great time at Redland Orchid Festival this year! Met Walton Ray - always nice to put a face with screen name.

Dinner with Peter T Lin of Diamond Orchids, Ben Belton, and Ruben from Sunset Valley Orchids



Lunch at Shiver's BBQ with Ben, Mike, and Ramon.



Phal Lioulin Wild Cat and Phal Zheng Min Anaconda - clones - these were great hits and sold out at Ching Hua Orchids' tent.



Pickup seedlings of Paph rothschildianum with good potenital. New clone of Jiaho Phalaenopsis - met Mr Huang from Jiaho. Last time I saw him was more 10 years ago.



I couldn't resist a variegated Phalaenopsis japonica, and a yellow flower one just for fun. And a flask of Habenaria rhodocheila from Ching Hua Orchids. he has a flask where a seedling is flowering. I picked a flask with more plants in it.



Always want to try dessert rose (Adenium obesum). Saw these exotic color ones at a Taiwanese vendor.


----------



## Hien (May 21, 2017)

more photos please , funny you bring up the other double Peter Lin .
One time, i looked for your phalaenopsis website , I did not use the bigleaf name at the time, and the other Peter Lin orchid site came up).


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

Redland's show is wonderful. I didn't go this year because I have no more room in my GH. Really...


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2017)

Oh stop!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

Ok - I don't have enough space for all the plants I'd likely come home with. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2017)

Ok.


----------

